# Civy Tailor - Ottawa



## lennoj (22 Jun 2010)

I am looking for recommendations for a civy tailor with experience with DEUs, and a good turn around time here in Ottawa.

Thank you,


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2010)

Visit the CANEX.  They have a tailor or two to recommend for Mess Kit, so they would be one place to start.


----------



## exgunnertdo (23 Jun 2010)

Mario Master Tailor, 389 Gladstone, does a good job with Mess Kit. I'm sure he's good with DEU as well. 

www.mariomastertailor.com

There is a tailor in the basement of 101 Colonel By, in the North Tower. She's a private, civi tailor, not with clothing stores. She's good, and will be cheaper than Mario.

Not sure about turn around time for either, I think for both it varies by time of year.


----------

